# Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?



## Roby (20. Juni 2006)

Und zwar Lärmbelästigung nicht der Menschen, sondern der Fische ist es, die mir hier durch den Kopf geht.

Hallo zusammen  

Der Gedanke kam mir, als ich mich über das wesentlich leisere Betriebsgeräusch unserer neuen Pumpe freute. Man hört sie kaum noch wo sie im Teich ist, nur wenn man wirklich an der nahesten Uferstelle sich mit dem Ohr fast auf Wasserniveau begibt.

Und da dachte ich mir auf einmal: Und wie schauts _unter_ Wasser aus?? Schall trägt ja auch da, und wohl nicht schlecht, wenn ich mich so an Berichte über Walgesänge als Kommunikationsmittel erinnere. Ich habe in diesem Fall darauf verzichtet, mich in medias res zu begeben , zumal ich vermute, daß ich relevante Frequenzen vielleicht ohnehin nicht hören würde.

Die Suche bei Google unter diversen Stichworten brachte vor allem Artikel über die Meere ans Licht, aber oft mit dem Kontext, dass unsere Meere durch Schiffsbetrieb und das was dranhängt laut geworden seien, und dadurch auch die Lebewesen im Meer z.T. geräuschbedingten Stress erfahren.

Wie schaut das nun im Gartenteich aus? Habe ich den Fischen da ein andauerndes "Rasenmähergeräusch" vor die __ Nase bzw. Ohren gesetzt? Kennt sich jemand hier mit so etwas aus, bzw. hat sich schonmal Gedanken dazu gemacht? Ist meine Frage evtl. lächerlich? 

Würde mich über Input freuen,

de Roby


----------



## Findling (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*

Hallo Roby,

ich finde deine Gedankengänge in dieser Sache absolut nicht lächerlich!

Diese Problematik ist für mich mit ein Grund, dass ich mit meiner Planung für Pflanzenfilter mit Bachlauf noch nicht so richtig zu Potte komme. Ich weiß nämlich auch noch nicht, ob ich die benötigte Pumpe innerhalb des Teichs (evtl. Lärmbelästigung unter Wasser?) oder besser außerhalb des Teiches (evtl. Lärmbelästigung auf der Terasse?) positionieren soll. Bei mir kommt erschwerend hinzu, dass ich ca. 2 m Höhenunterschied überwinden müsste...

Bei der trocken aufgestellten Pumpe ausserhalb des Teiches habe ich schon mal eine Schallisolierung in Betracht gezogen, aber kann es dann nicht durch diese Isolierung zu einer Überhitzung kommen?

Auch ich habe bisher noch keine wirklich verwertbaren Informationen in dieser Sache gefunden. Vielleicht ist ja ein anderer User hier, der sich mit dieser Thematik beschäftigt und eine eigene Lösung gefunden hat.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Annett (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*

Hallo Roby,

so lächerlich ist das Ganze sicherlich nicht.
Ich habe mal vor vielen Jahren beim Baden im Baggersee rumexperimentiert. (ich war viel jünger und neugierig)
Lass mal jemanden weit entfernt von Dir zwei Steine im Wasser gegeneinander schlagen wärend Du den Kopf unter Wasser hast! Du wirst Dich wundern 

Da Wasser Schall recht gut überträgt könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass auch einen außen aufgestellte Pumpe Geräusche ins Wasser überträgt. Wenn man früher Membranpumpen in der Aquaristik leiser bekommen wollte, hing man sie entweder auf (Faden) oder stellte sie auf Moosgummi. 
Ob das auch IM Becken angenehmer war?  Ich hab den Kopf nie reingesteckt... in den Fisch-Teich schon gleich garned  
Aber eine Membranpumpe ist auch wieder was anderes als eine normale Teichpumpe. 
Die Geräusche entstehen wahrscheinlich durch Reibung von Motor und Flügelrad(Welle). Das wirst Du wohl kaum verhindern können.
Ein Wasserfall verursacht auch einen entsprechende Geräuschkulisse. Sowohl über, als auch unter Wasser :?


----------



## Roby (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*

Huhu,

da bin ich jetzt doch erleichtert, dass ich nicht ganz spinnert war  

@Findling - unsere Pumpe zieht das Wasser direkt am Pumpen"kasten", also ohne Schlauch oder so etwas und muss daher auch im Wasser plaziert werden. Daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass hier auch das Wasser(soweit notwendig) als Kühlmedium vorgesehen ist.
Wenn Deine Pumpe von den technischen Gegebenheiten her auch außerhalb des Teichs aufgestellt werden kann, dann würde ich vielleicht mal in den technischen Daten blättern. Meistens findet man ja irgendwas in Richtung erlaubte Betriebstemperatur, und wenn das Maximum da bei 25°C liegt(um jetzt mal irgendeinen fiktiven Wert zu nennen), dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß man da auch eine mögliche Überhitzung beachten sollte.(Und gerade jetzt im Sommer bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung geht so etwas ja ganz schnell...)
In diesem Falle könnte man vielleicht ein Konzept wie bei einem PC basteln? Einen Kasten, der zuerst mal (durch Verwinkelungen und Dämmatten) der Schallisolierung dient, aber durch einen oder mehrere große(und dabei langsamdrehende/leise) Lüfter andauernde Wärmeableitung hat. Ob sich das effektiv umsetzen lässt - da fehlt mir ehrlich gesagt die Praxiserfahrung:? 

Etwas anderes was mir noch einfällt wäre, die Pumpe auch bei Aufstellung außerhalb des Teichs im "eigenen Saft" schwimmen zu lassen und dadurch zu kühlen - aber bevor ich das jetzt über 3 Seiten erkläre, kritzele ich lieber heute abend mal ein Bildchen

@Annett - das Experiment mit den Steinen wiederhole ich lieber nicht  ich kann mir vorstellen, daß gerade so ein harter Klang(mit so einem schockartigen Ereignis als Auslöser) auch unter Wasser ganz schön knallt.
Die Pumpe durch Entkoppeln leiser zu bekommen(bzw. die Schallübertragung ins Wasser zu minimieren) funktioniert bei Aufstellung außerhalb des Teichs(oder auch Aquariums) sicher recht gut - nur unter Wasser ist der Schallüberträger ja allgegenwärtig und in direktem Kontakt...
(Und Du hast wirklich nicht im Fischteich nach dem Befinden gefragt? So auf Walisch? _Haaaaaaaalllllllllllooooooooo ..... wwwwiiiiieeeeeeee iiiiiiiisssssssttttttt ddddddaaaaaaasssssss Bbbbbbeeeeeeffffiiiiiiinnnnnnnddddddeeeeeeennnnnn_? )
Insgesamt denke ich auch - solange die Pumpe unter Wasser ist, ist da auch "Motorenlärm" angesagt(es sei denn, ein Hersteller hätte da eine Art "Ultra-Silent" Pumpe im Programm - bzw. Rohrpumpen sollen wohl(wegen weniger reibenden/vibrierenden(TEICHPUMPE - ich rede von einer Teichpumpe!!) Teilen schon leiser sein). Und der ist wahrscheinlich penetranter als das diffuse Geräusch eines Wasserfalles bei gleicher Lautstärke wäre:? 

So im Moment sehe ich das schon wieder als Pro-Schwerkraftablauf, wo also das Wasser einfach ungepumpt abfließt, und die Pumpe dann erst in einem anderem Becken/Tank/Filter ihren Dienst tut - mit insgesamt sicher niedrigerer Geräuschübertragung in den Lebensraum der Fische.

Aber das ist wohl nicht für jeden realisierbar. Bei Manfred müssten dann wohlmöglich 3m statt 2m überwunden werden, wenn es erstmal schwerkraftmäßig bergab gehen soll. Da wäre dann natürlich eine Aufstellung der Pumpe außerhalb interessant.

Auf jeden Fall, wenn ich schon einen neuen Teich plane, dann möchte ich natürlich auch solche möglichen Stressfaktoren für die Tierchen reduzieren... auch wenns dann etwas aufwändiger wird.

Weitere Kommentare sind mir willkommen  

de Roby


----------



## Annett (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*

Hi,

es ist ein Trugschluß, das man bei einer Schwerkraftanlage noch mehr Höhenmeter überwinden muss.
Der Wasserstand ist im Schwerkaftfilter und im Teich gleich hoch-Prinzip der kommunizierenden Röhren oder so ähnlich... Physikunterricht läßt grüßen. Die Pumpe zieht also förmlich das Wasser in den Filter rein, wenn sie an dessen Ende steht und die Verrohrung groß genug ist. 
Da muss nix bergab-wäre auch schwierig bei einem Pumpenausfall->leergelaufener Teich!
Es bleibt also bei den genannten 2m Höhe, evtl. sogar etwas weniger, weil ein gepumpter Filter ja auch noch ein paar Zentimeter hoch ist und es erst aus seinem Auslauf per Schwerkraft in den Teich zurück geht.
Inwieweit nun das Motorengeräusch tatsächlich Streß verursacht... hmm. 
Fast alle haben Fische und Pumpen.
Wenn Du es auf Null reduzieren möchtest dann baue den Teich mit einer seehr großen Pflanzenzone und verzichte komplett auf Technik!
Das heißt aber auf Verzicht auf Skimmer, Bach/Wasserfall (da gibts für mich Unterschiede!), Quellstein usw. !

P.S.: Die "Steine" waren 10cm große Kieselsteine und hatten einen eher interessanten Klang-auch aus mehreren hundert Metern Entfernung!


----------



## Roby (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*



> es ist ein Trugschluß, das man bei einer Schwerkraftanlage noch mehr Höhenmeter überwinden muss.
> Der Wasserstand ist im Schwerkaftfilter und im Teich gleich hoch-Prinzip der kommunizierenden Röhren oder so ähnlich...


Ok, das stimmt. Ich bin jetzt mal davon ausgegangen, daß die Filteranlage eher tiefer steht (in einem Filtergraben oder so) und die Pumpe dann entsprechend auch etwas tiefer angesetzt wird, als es beim Platzieren im Teich der Fall wäre. Aber da die Pumpe im Filter ja ganz von oben Wasser nehmen kann, verliert man natürlich keine Höhe.


> Da muss nix bergab-wäre auch schwierig bei einem Pumpenausfall->leergelaufener Teich!


 Soll ja keine Wasserrutsche werden - da würde ich dann nach dem Prinzip der kommunizierenden Röhren eher den "Sicherheitswasserstand" ansetzen, also daß der Filter nur bis randvoll läuft, und dann nicht weiter.

Ob das andauernde Pumpengeräusch jetzt für die Fische ein Stressfaktor ist oder nicht, genau darum geht es mir ja. Eine Pumpe im Teich zu plazieren ist sicher die einfachste(und für viele sicher auch die einzige) Möglichkeit, das Wasser in Bewegung zu bekommen.
Aber (um es mal vereinfacht darzustellen, und es möge sich bitte bitte niemand persönlich angegriffen fühlen von mir) Menschen neigen nunmal dazu, sehr subjektiv wahrzunehmen. Die Pumpe kommt ins Wasser, man hört nichts mehr - also ists eine schön leise Pumpe. Ob das auf der anderen Seite des Wasserspiegels genauso ist, ist dann eine andere Sache. Wenn mir hier jetzt jemand belegen könnte, oder einen entsprechenden Artikel kennt, daß das für die Fische kein Problem ist - um so besser! Aber der Gedanke und dann die Texte darüber, daß Meerestiere durch den kilometerweit getragenen Schifflärm belastet werden, hat mich da schon aufgerüttelt. Und ob eine kleine Pumpe in einem ebenfalls kleinen Teich da viel besser ist weiß ich nicht.
Anders ausgedrückt - ich hätte ein ziemlich schlechtes Gewissen dabei, wenn ich jetzt schonmal in diesen Überlegungen drin bin, sie einfach zu ignorieren und das einfachste zu machen, weil ich möglichst wenig Aufwand möchte. Da fühle ich mich schon in der Verantwortung für die übernommenen Untermieter.



> Bach/Wasserfall (da gibts für mich Unterschiede!),


 Ich glaube, das triffts auf den Kopf - künstliche Geräusche sind, denke ich, schon etwas anderes, als natürliche(und daß ein Wasserfall ungleich lauter ist, als ein Bach ähnlicher Größenordnung - klaro  )

Komplett auf Technik zu verzichten geht mir in der tat auch im Kopf herum(ich oller Öko ). Wobei die wahrscheinlichste Lösung im Moment wohl in die Richtung geht, die Pumpe außerhalb und möglichst weit und gut entkoppelt vom Teich weg in den Kreislauf zu bringen, so daß als Geräusch nur noch das einlaufende Wasser übrig bleibt.
Mal sehen, was letztlich von dieser Idee übrig bleibt

Roby


----------



## Roby (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*

Guten Morgen  

Findling, ich hab mal ein Bild angehängt, wie ich mir das mit der Pumpe vorstellen könnte. Sie befindet sich dabei in einem Wasserbehälter, saugt das Wasser an und wird gleichzeitig davon umspült, zur Kühlung und Schallisolierung an Land. Den Behälter selbst kann man dann ja nochmal in einem anderen Behältnis plazieren und entkoppeln(z.B. auf eine Moosgummimatte stellen) um es noch leiser zu machen.
Das Wassergefäß wäre dann wohl ein wenig Bastelarbeit, vor allem bzgl. der Dichtungen(damit die Sogwirkung nicht verloren geht muß es ja absolut dicht sein.)

Alternativ kann man auch die Pumpe einfach nur so ins Wasser stellen, ohne daß es mit dem Teichwasserkreislauf in Berührung kommt. Wenn genug Wasser vorhanden ist, sollte das ja zur Wärmeableitung ausreichen. Hier würde dann auch keine weitere Wärme ans Teichwasser abgegeben, was vielleicht auch von Vorteil ist.

Sorry für die dilettantische Zeichnung (vor allem nach der Zeit - habs mal wieder nicht eher geschafft) aber soll ja nur die Idee illustrieren.

Roby


----------



## Findling (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*

Hallo Roby,

vom Grundsatz her finde ich deine Idee sehr gut.  Jedoch ist der technische Aufwand für die Abdichtung wie du selbst schon sagst ziemlich hoch (vor allem für einen Amateur).  

Aber dein Bildchen hat mich auf eine weiterführende Idee gebracht, die mMn einfacher zu machen wäre ... wenn es denn funktioniert.

Daher jetzt eine Frage an alle "Techniker": 

Könnte es funktionieren, wenn man den Zulauf/Ansaugschlauch direkt an der Pumpe befestigt, dann das aus der Pumpe ablaufende Wasser einfach in den Pumpenbehälter "überlaufen"  lässt und durch eine über der Pumpe angebrachte Ablauföffnung praktisch im Schwerkraftsystem in dem PF bzw. Bachlauf weiterleitet? Wäre also im Prinzip wie von Roby vorgeschlagen, nur dass die Pumpe nicht im Zulaufwasser, sondern im Ablaufwasser steht.

Hätte den Vorteil, dass man sich die Abdichtarbeit sparen kann und es gibt keine Probleme mit der Abstimmung der Zu- bzw. Abläufe. Man muss lediglich darauf achten, dass der Ablauf mehr Wasser ableiten kann als der Zulauf bringt. 

Da ich aber von Pumpen keine Ahnung habe (bisher technikfreier Teich) stellt sich dann aber die Frage: Gibt es auf dem Markt (zu einem vernünftigen Preis) eine Pumpe die komplett im Wasser stehen kann und trotzdem nur über einen angeschlossenen Schlauch Wasser zieht? Diese Pumpe müsste soviel Leistung bringen, dass sie in ca. 2 m Höhe über der Teichoberfläche aufgestellt werden kann und trotzdem einen vertretbaren Stromverbrauch haben.

Zum Glück ist bei mir die Umsetzung dieser Planung erst frühestens für das nächste Jahr gedacht. Also kann ich mich jetzt erst mal an meinen Teich zurückziehen und auf eure Antworten warten.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Harald (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaube nicht, dass Fische unter einer Lärmbelästigung leiden, wenn eine Pumpe im Teich läuft.

Es ist zwar durchaus vorstellbar, dass sie die Geräusche wahrnehmen, ob sie sie allerdings als "störend" empfinden, wag ich zu bezweifeln.

Menschen nehmen Lärm ja auch nur begrenzt wahr. Wenn eine Lärmquelle dauerhaft vorhanden ist, wird sie doch irgendwann garnicht mehr richtig wahrgenommen. Das beste Beispiel hierfür sind Klimaanlagen in Büros. Prinzipiell "höre" ich diese nur noch, wenn ich mich auf das Geräusch konzentriere. Dieses "darauf konzentrieren können" spreche ich Fischen aber einfach mal ab.


----------



## Roby (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*

@Findling

arghs  warum einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht... oder anders gesagt - klar, mit Deiner Konstuktion umgehst Du natürlich das Dichtungsproblem und alles was es mit sich bringt. Da hätt ich auch drauf kommen können

Aber wenigstens konnte ich Dir ein Fünkchen für den Geistesblitz liefern 

@Harald

danke für Deinen Input! Allerdings denke ich, daß auch bei Menschen eine Geräuschkulisse für einen gewissen Stresslevel sorgt. Man kann sich zwar daran gewöhnen und bestimmte Geräusche ausblenden, aber vorhanden sind sie immer noch. Vielleicht ist das(die Dauer-Sinnesbelastung) sogar die Ursache für den "Minimal-Autismus", der bei vielen dieser Tage vermutet wird - aber ich will jetzt nicht von Hölzchen auf Stöckchen kommen. 
Klar hängt es von Art und Lautstärke der Geräusche ab, und das möchte ich ja herausfinden - ist der Punkt nun relevant oder nicht?

Nebenbei ist mir zu Ohren  gekommen, daß Fische auch auf Musik reagieren sollen - positiv vor allem auf klassische Stücke. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung, ob das evtl. nur ein Großstadtmythos ist.

Und schonmal ein schönes Wochenende an alle  

Roby


----------



## karsten. (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*

Hallo

was mir bei DER Diskussion so durch den Kopf ging:

es gibt bestimmt wichtigere Sachen am Teich

*IN* meinem Teich laufen seit über 10 Jahren Tag und Nacht Pumpen
Ich habe nur ganz ordinäre Goldfische _Carassius auratus auratus_
die ich gezwungen habe in meinem Teich Ihr Leben zu fristen.
o.k. 
einige machen das schon 13 Jahre !
und einige sind dumm und verfressen genug mir in die Hand zu schwimmen.... 

aber meine Krebse _Astacus astacu_ hätten zumindest theoretisch Gelegenheit 
dem Lärm zu entfliehen ..... NEIN sie haben S e x   und machen auf Familie !  

was ist mit den Fröschen __ Kröten und Molchen die sind alle freiwillig von wirklich weit entfernten Biotopen eingewandert ?

alle taub ? 

Ich halte mich schon für tierlieb  

aber man kann auch übertreiben.
wenn man _den Stress der Fische durch "Unterwasserlärm" einer Teichpumpe_ thematisieren will ,
wie will man sich dann z.B. ernähren,
entweder man frisst Tiere oder Ihnnen das Futter weg !
auch nicht schön 
bei *keinen* Bereich im wirklichem Leben gibt es nicht auch 
"Ausgebeutete , Looser , Opfer oder Geschädigte "

ishaltso !

Viele Gartenteiche kommen rein ästhetisch schon in die Nähe von
Körperverletzung ! _ (natürlich keiner von hier!)_

von guten Wasserwerten will ich gar nicht zu reden.

Eine ganze Industrie lebt davon Zellgifte so zu dosieren , dass in 
unüberlegt ........   angelegten Gartenteichen  
"böse" Lebewesen getötet werden und die "Guten" nur soviel zu schädigen ,
dass Ihr eventuelles vorzeitiges Ableben nicht mehr 
zuzuordnen ist.  

und Teichbesitzern so , für viel Geld "Waffen" in die Hand geben um Unzulänglichkeiten
 auf "einfache" Art zu kaschieren

ich halte den Lärm im Teich auch in gepumpter Version für eine

zu VERNACHLÄSSIGENDE Größe am Teich  

schönes WE


----------



## Findling (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*

Hallo Karsten,

deine Argumentation hat schon etwas für sich. Besonders die von dir als theoretisch bezeichnete Möglichkeit der Abwanderung von Molch, Kröte & Co. wenn der Lärm deiner Pumpe denn tatsächlich störend wäre bringt einen neuen Aspekt in die Gedankengänge. Insoweit danke ich dir für deinen Beitrag.


Jedoch finde ich eine Klassifizierung von hier diskutierten Themen in wichtig und unwichtig sehr problematisch. Was soll denn hier als Parameter zu Grunde gelegt werden? Deine persönliche Empfindung oder meine? Oder sollen alle User erst einmal abstimmen, ob ein bestimmtes Thema behandelt werden darf?

Es ist meines Wissens in allen Foren so, dass jeder das Thema diskutiert, das für ihn persönlich wichtig ist oder aber ihm im Moment wichtig erscheint. Dass das Thema Lärm im Teich für dich unwichtig und zu vernachlässigen ist, kann ich problemlos akzeptieren. Aber bitte akzeptiere du auch, dass andere User (auch wenn es eine Minderheit ist) in der Sache anders denken.

Auch für mich sind einige Themen hier von der Thematik oder der Art und Weise, wie sie hier teilweise "aufgebauscht"  werden nicht nachvollziehbar.  Wenn ich ein Thema als "für mich unwichtig" klassifiziert habe, überspringe ich es und damit ist der Fall erledigt. Ich gehe einfach davon aus, dass andere hier ein echtes Problem genau damit haben, sonst würden sie sich nicht so ausführlich darüber austauschen.

Ich fände es schade, wenn neue User durch solche Beiträge abgeschreckt werden, neue Themen anzufassen.

Sorry, aber die Art und Weise deines Postings hat mich zum Widerspruch animiert.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## karsten. (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Karsten,
> 
> ....
> Jedoch finde ich eine Klassifizierung von hier diskutierten Themen in wichtig und unwichtig sehr problematisch. Was soll denn hier als Parameter zu Grunde gelegt werden? Deine persönliche Empfindung oder meine? Oder sollen alle User erst einmal abstimmen, ob ein bestimmtes Thema behandelt werden darf?
> ...



Hallo Manfred

Wo genau hast Du denn eine Klassifizierung des diskutierten Themas
herausgelesen ?
Ich habe doch kein Statement über die Akzeptans des Themas abgegeben !
Sondern nur  , dass m.M.n. der Faktor Lärm hinter Anderen weit zurückbleibt .
und ...
das Thema etwas ausgeschmückt   

In der Diskussion ist von einem FÜR und WIDER einer bestimmeten These auszugehen. Oder ?
An welcher Stelle hab ich denn Deiner Meinung nach die Grenze des "Wider" überschritten ?
Zumal ich doch von eigenen Erfahrungen berichtete und keine Hypothesen aufgestellt habe.

Gerade bei einem Thema welches so elementar an den bisher anerkannten Regeln der Teichbautechnik kratzt sollte 
man doch auf etwas Gegenwind eingestellt sein.   

und 
gegen was genau richtet sich Dein Widerspruch ?


Ich aktzeptiere den Schutzinstikt für Deine Fische voll und ganz !
und habe nur versucht zu bedenken zu geben , dass viele 
Teichbewohner (natürlich bei Anderen) möglicherweise 
gern ein Problem nur mit Lärm hätten.  

und wollte Mut machen ,
ruhig den Teichbewohnern eine angepasste Filterung ,auch mit Pumpe,
zuzumuten .

Auch ich fände es schade, wenn neue User durch meine Beiträge abgeschreckt werden, neue Themen anzufassen !

aber auch bei nochmaligem Nachlesen konnte ich keine Stelle
herauslesen , an der ich mit meiner Meinung zum Thema 
über das Ziel herausgeschossen bin oder andere User angegriffen hätte.

mit freundlichem Gruß
karsten.

und hier zur Güte :
vielleicht wäre das was für Dich 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/3186&d=1116538750
aus
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1173

Vielleicht haben Bernd und Kurt auch schon auswertbare Erfahrungen .


----------



## Findling (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*

Hallo Karsten,

habe da wohl was in den falschen Hals gekriegt und überreagiert.

Sorry!

Vielen Dank für die beiden Links, aber das Schöpfwerk von Kurt wäre mir auf meinem Grundstück zu dominant (wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass es "geräuschlos" läuft   )

Sollte der 2. Link nur auf die Quelle des Bildes verweisen oder wolltest du auf Herrn  Stanjek hinweisen? Die Ansichten von H.  Stanjek habe ich vor ca. 2 - 3 Jahren mal zur Kenntnis genommen.  Wenn jemand z.B. seine Abhandlungen über Pumpen und ihre Wirkung auf Wasserlebewesen unbefangen liest, hört sich das alles logisch und nachvollziehbar an, aber...

Was ich (aus meiner Erinnerung heraus) gut fand, war seine Beschreibung der Wasserpflanzen und Tierwelt am Teich. Wobei ich jedoch wieder sehr vorsichtig bin was seine gezogenen Schlussfolgerungen und beschriebenen Zusammenhänge angeht. Da ich seine Kompetenz und seine (Aus-)Bildung nicht einschätzen kann, erlaube ich mir hier keine Bewertung, ob seine Beobachtungen allgemeingültigen Charakter haben, oder nur auf Einzelfällen beruhen.

Fazit: Ich kenne seine Thesen, ich kann auch nicht ausschließen, gewisse Denkanstöße von ihm angenommen zu haben, aber ich vertrete nicht seine Schlussfolgerungen. Das mit den Denkanstößen möchte ich bitte so verstanden wissen, dass, wenn man viele verschiedene Meinungen zu einem bestimmten Thema liest oder hört und dann versucht, für sich selbst das Beste daraus zu machen, es gar nicht ausbleibt, dass man entweder von vielen ein wenig, oder von wenigen vieles übernimmt. Ob die "Bausteine" vieler verschiedener "Lieferanten", die ich zu meinem Teich zusammengebaut habe auf Dauer harmonisch zusammenpassen, muss die Zukunft zeigen.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Roby (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*

Hallo Karsten  

hm, um vielleicht mal grundsätzlich was von mir zu geben - es war halt so eine Idee, die mir im Kopf herumspukte, wo mir aber (sowohl dafür als auch dagegen) eindeutig das Fachwissen fehlt, daher frage ich so hartnäckig nach.

Ich kann auch sagen, als wir noch die alte(wesentlich lautere)Pumpe in Betrieb hatten gab es auch __ Molche und __ Frösche bei uns - also wird es für sie wohl der bestmögliche "Wohnort" in näherem Umkreis sein 

Aber irgendwo ist immer noch Platz für Verbesserungen, und da fest in der Planung ist, den Teich neu und größer zu bauen, möchte ich da schon das bestmögliche(mit unseren Mitteln) herausholen - nicht nur für uns, sondern auch für die kleinen Untermieter. Damit möchte ich aber keinesfalls das Teichwesen allgemein missionieren! (Ich bin schließlich auch der einzige Vegetarier in der Familie - ist meine Überzeugung, aber eben nur meine. Wer es mir gleichtun möchte, prima, wer nicht ist auch kein schlechterer Mensch )
Und wenn es ein zusätzliches Argument dafür gibt, das Wasser per Schwerkraft aus dem Teich zu transportieren, und die Pumpe möglichst weitab aufzustellen(oder ganz darauf zu verzichten) dann würde ich das gerne mit einbeziehen.
Ich will nicht mal in Abrede stellen, daß Du 100%ig Recht hast und es vielleicht komplett zu vernachlässigen ist. Aber ich hätte ein ziemlich mieses Gefühl, wenn ich nun schonmal dran gedacht habe, es dann einfach zu ignorieren und nach "es wird schon alles ok sein" weiterzumachen, verstehst?

Und danke für den Link, so eine Schnecke ist ja auch wieder was interessantes Ich werde mir das am Wochenende mal in Ruhe durchlesen.

Einen schönen Tag,

Roby


----------



## Kalle (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*

Hallo Miteinander,

also meine persönliche Meinung zu diesem Thema ist, daß die Frage idiotisch oder lächerlich wäre - In meinen Augen - Absolut NICHT !!!

Aber.....

Es gibt ja viele Teichbesitzer, die zufriedene muntere und auch zutrauliche Fische haben z.B. Kois, Goldfische, Orfen usw.........

Und einige davon, - und das sind nicht wenige - haben einen Filter laufen. Dazu braucht man ebenmal eine Pumpe.

Also ich denke, daß sich die Fische mit der Zeit daran gewöhnen.
Das selbe findet man ja auch im Aquarium mit einem Innenfilter........

Bin seit über 20 Jahren Aquarianer, und meinen Fische ging es auch mit Innenfilter immer gut, und diese waren nie verstört oder dergleichen.

Und aus diesem Grund habe ich ohne Bedenken eine Pumpe im Teich, und werde diese auch in Zukunft fröhlich "schnurren" lassen.

grüße

morphantro


----------



## ron (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*

Hallo zusammen,

in der Suchfunktion bin ich auf dieses Thema gestossen.

Wie wäre es wenn man die Teichpumpe im Keller hat. Ich bin in solchen Sachen gar nicht bewandert aber eine Bekannte, der ich helfe bei der Teichplanung, kam jetzt mit dem Vorschlag. Gerade auch für die Winterzeit könnte es doch praktisch sein diese Sache im Haus zu haben. Die Frage ist nur wieviel Geräusch so ein Ding von sich gibt. 

In dem Haus ist es ansonsten absolut still. (Keine Autobahn, keine Eisenbahn, keine Nachbarn, usw.) 



LG

Ron


----------



## heiko_243 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*

Bezüglich Lärm von Pumpen:
Als Bade-/Schwimmteich-Besitzer habe ich die Ohren öfter auch mal unter Wasser: ich höre die Pumpe überhaupt nicht.
Meine Pumpe ist außerhalb des Teichs aufgestellt, was sich positiv auswirken sollte, weil sich die Vibrationen des Pumpengehäuses nicht auf das Wasser übertragen und der Schall in den Schläuchen und Rohren bereits durch dieser deutlich gedämpft wird.
Allerdings hört man auch die Pumpe selbst außerhalb des Wassers kaum - trotz 10.000l/h - selbst wenn man direkt daneben steht. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Digicat (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*

Servus Ron & Heiko

Meine damalige Oase Aquamax 15000 im Ex-Schwimmteich .....

Filter in Schwerkraft ....

Pumpe trocken aufgestellt, man hörte sie zu jeder Zeit, wenn man auf Ihr saß (sie war unter dem Holzdeck platziert).
Pumpe in die letzte wassergefüllte Kammer freischwebend platziert ... Geräusch war keines mehr zu hören ....
Allerdings, wenn der Vor/Grobabscheider schon ziemlich zu war, kam ein Brummton von der Pumpe (für mich ein Zeichen den Vorfilter zu reinigen) wieder an unser Ohr, obwohl getaucht ......

Den Fischen habe ich aber nix angemerkt das dies störend wäre ....

@ Ron: Zu deinem Gedankengang die Pumpe im Keller zu platzieren .....

Was passiert wenn der Schlauch (Zu/Rückleitung) eine undichte Stelle bekommt ....
Der Keller wäre geflutet und der Teich leer ....

Also ich würde es mir nicht trauen


----------



## ron (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*

Hallo Helmut und Heiko,

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Die Gefahr sehe ich auch, allerdings haben abertausende eine Waschmaschine im Keller. (Jetzt denkst du sicher: frage mal bei den Versicherungen nach zum Thema Waschmaschine  ) Aber vielleicht hat sie einen Bodenabfluss im Keller. Die Aufstellung hat mehrere Seiten an sich, die diskutiert werden müssen. 

Für mich auch ähnlich mit Pumpe (und deswegen Strom) im Wasser. Fast immer geht es gut.

Morgen werde ich die Dame wieder besuchen und die weisse Leine im Garten auslegen. Mal sehen wo wir letztendlich landen.

Erstmal schön Dank.



LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*

Servus Ron

Die heutigen Waschmaschinen haben einen Wasserstopper 

Ok. ... Bodenabfluß habe ich auch .... aber der Teich ist trotzdem leer 

Ron, ich wollte nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen 

Wenn Pumpe und Schlauch über Teichniveau liegen ... passiert garnix wenn die Pumpe mal abgestellt ist, es tropft/rinnt ein bisserl .....

Frage: liegt der Keller am tiefsten Punkt des Garten, also liegt der Teich vom Gelände-Gefälle her höher


----------



## heiko_243 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*

@Helmut: Meine Ecotec 10000 brummt nur ganz leise wenn ich direkt neben ihr stehe. Sie ist mit dem einfachen, mitgelieferten Plastikhalter nur an die Wand geschraubt. Lauter wird sie auch kaum, wenn der nachfolgende Druckfilter zugesetzt ist (allerdings wölbt der sich dann deutlich sichtbar).
Geräusche bekomme ich erst dann deutlich vernehmbar, wenn der Skimmer am Anfang noch mehr Luft zieht.

@Ron: Wenn Aufstellung im Keller, dann würde ich feste Verrohrung machen, um zumindest schon mal das Abrutschen von Schlauchtüllen etc. auszuschließen. Trauen würde ich mich das auch nicht, aber mein Bodenablauf geht auch nur auf eine Hebeanlage. Wenn der Teich über den 2"-Schlauch ausläuft, kommt die da nicht mit (Förderleistung reicht dafür nicht).
Ich habe meine Pumpe in der Garage, d.h. prinzipiell selbe Gefahr, allerdings kann's aus der Garage frei rauslaufen und es gibt nichts was wasser-empfindlich wäre.
Ich würde die Rohre an den Stellen, an denen sie in den Keller eintreten gut isolieren, damit es keine Frostschäden zumindest direkt an den Durchführungen gibt, sonst kann es im Keller auch wieder nass werden. Dann noch einen Wasserwarner der akustisch bei Wasseraustritt warnt und die Pumpe abschaltet (denn hinter der Pumpe ist die Gefahr noch höher, weil der Druck größer ist).



> Für mich auch ähnlich mit Pumpe (und deswegen Strom) im Wasser. Fast immer geht es gut.


Fast immer bedeutet in dem Fall allerdings gegebenenfalls nicht nur nasse Füße, sondern vorzeitiges Ableben. Deswegen steht meine Pumpe auch trocken, mehr als 2m vom Teich entfernt, Zuleitung geerdet und Pumpe über 10mA-FI/RCD angeschlossen und ich habe eine für Schwimmteiche zugelassene Pumpe Ich bade allerdings auch im Teich. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lärmbelästigung durch Teichpumpe?*

Servus Heiko

Hatte die Pumpe anfangs auf einem Winkel liegen
 
Man konnte sie schon akustisch deutlich wahrnehmen
Deshalb legte ich sie in die Kammer ....

Wenn sich allerdings der blaue Schaumstoff zunehmend zusetzte 
     
hörte man die Pumpe deutlich brummen

Noch ein Bild vom Filter
 
hier kann man auch den alten Skimmer deutlich erkennen
 

und der neue Skimmer
 
der super funktionierte


----------

